
Hijacking Browser TLS Traffic Through Client Domain Hooking – HSTS - based2
https://blog.duszynski.eu/hijacking-browser-tls-traffic-through-client-domain-hooking/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/bmaqp9/hijacking_br...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/bmaqp9/hijacking_browser_tls_traffic_through_client/)

